# Had Some Extra Layin' Around



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2022)

*Philosophers of the Century...*


.~ Jean Kerr...
The only reason they say 'Women and children first' is to test the strength of the lifeboats.

~ Prince Philip...
When a man opens a car door for his wife, it's either a new car or a new wife.

~ Harrison Ford...
Wood burns faster when you have to cut and chop it yourself.

~ Spike Milligan...
The best cure for Sea Sickness is to sit under a tree.

~ Jean Rostand...
Kill one man and you're a murderer, kill a million and you're a conqueror.

~ Arnold Schwarzenegger...
Having more money doesn't make you happier. I have 50 million dollars but I'm just as happy as when I had 48 million.

~ WH Auden.
We are here on earth to do good unto others. What the others are here for, I have no idea.

~ Johnny Carson...
If life were fair, Elvis would still be alive today and all the impersonators would be dead.

~ Steve Martin...
Hollywood must be the only place on earth where you can be fired by a man wearing a Hawaiian shirt and a baseball cap.

~ Jimmy Durante...
Home cooking. Where many a man thinks his wife is.

~ Betsy Salkind...
Men are like linoleum floors. Lay 'em right and you can walk all over them for thirty years.

~ George Roberts...
The first piece of luggage on the carousel never belongs to anyone.

~ Robert Benchley...
I have kleptomania, but when it gets bad, I take something for it.

~ John Glenn...
As I hurtled through space, one thought kept crossing my mind - every part of this rocket was supplied by the lowest bidder.

~ David Letterman...
America is the only country where a significant proportion of the population believes that professional wrestling is real but the moon landing was faked.

~ Howard Hughes...
I'm not a paranoid, deranged millionaire. Actually, I'm a billionaire.

~ Old Italian proverb...
After the game, the King and the pawn go into the same box.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2022)

Awesome Ray!

Ryan


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs Ray.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks for the laughs! The swimming with dolphins had me rolling!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 10, 2022)

What great bunch of jokes.  Thanks Ray.
Gary


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 10, 2022)

Lives em all RAY !
Thanks for sharing 

Keith


----------

